# Possible to be insured in two cars



## ivorystraws (25 Feb 2009)

Hi,

I have a number os questions where I'm not sure of the legalities. 

If a person owns two cars, is it possible to get insurance to cover that person in both cars and include a named driver on the policy who would be insured in one of the cars?

If not, is it possible to obtain two different insurance policies, one for each car and include a named driver on one of those policies?

Sorry if they're obviously stupid questions but long day and late at work.

Thanks,
Al


----------



## allthedoyles (25 Feb 2009)

I just renewed my car insurance today and Quinn Direct told me that i was now insured to drive my own car and 3rd party insurance on any other car , as long as I had permission .

I asked them if other car had to be insured and they said no. I was covered under Quinn D .


----------



## DavyJones (25 Feb 2009)

You will have to get an insurance policy for each car (if not commercial) and you can get named drivers on one or both policies if you wish AFAIK.


----------



## DavyJones (25 Feb 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> I just renewed my car insurance today and Quinn Direct told me that i was now insured to drive my own car and 3rd party insurance on any other car , as long as I had permission .
> 
> I asked them if other car had to be insured and they said no. I was covered under Quinn D .




Would the car have to be in another persons name I.E not your second car?


----------



## woods (25 Feb 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> I just renewed my car insurance today and Quinn Direct told me that i was now insured to drive my own car and 3rd party insurance on any other car , as long as I had permission .
> 
> I asked them if other car had to be insured and they said no. I was covered under Quinn D .



I do understand this. Would it mean that I only need to insure one car and can just drive away the other one on that policy.
If the Garda stop me and ask for the insurance bet they would not accept that. I think that the other one would have to be insured.


----------



## allthedoyles (25 Feb 2009)

I really dont know any more than above


----------



## Jimbobp (25 Feb 2009)

I'm not sure I get what your asking. You can be insured in as many cars as you like and name a driver on each car. Your no claim bonus can only be on one vehicle though so each additional car may cost a lot to insure (although you can 'mirror' your bonus on to another vehicle but maybe thats just confusing things). If you lay out exactly what you want to do, you might get the best result.

www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## mosstown (25 Feb 2009)

i am in the UK but insurance should be similar in Ireland.  I have two cars, one banger that is 10 years old that i use for my cleaning, gardening, waste removal jobs and it is in my name and another car that i use for transporting the kids etc which is 07 reg and in my name too.
I have third party on the banger and comp on the good car.  total cost was £550 for the two cars.  apparently it is described as a shadow type policy.  I wasnt even aware such a thing existed until I asked the broker (Masterquote) but it definitely is possible.  They issued me with a separate policy for each car and I am also a named driver on my husband's van as well which is another separate policy so have 2 policies in my own name and noted on my husband's van insurance too.


----------



## Mr Bishi (25 Feb 2009)

Yes it is very possible to have 2 seperate policies. Best bet is to talk to the broker because they will point you int the right direction.The larger companies won't help you as much. The mirrored bonus only works for the first year but it should get you up and running.


----------



## ivorystraws (26 Feb 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the responses, very helpful!

OK, this is what I'm attempting to do:

I'm with an insurer and I recently sold my car to my (much) younger brother. It's a powerful car so his insurance is relatively high. I used to help him out with his insurance but now his hours have been cut in his job which means he doesn't have as much disposable income. 

So now, I think it may be a lot cheaper for him to transfer the car back into my name, then I'll legally own two cars and I can get the second covered by my insurance (although my broker told me that it wasn't possible) and have my brother included as a named driver. 

The cost of the cover for the second car including the cost of having a named driver would be covered by my brother to me but I would expect this to be a lot less than the insurance he is currently paying.

Alright... that's the plan... I'd like to hear the feedback and feel free to poke holes in the plan (I'm obviously aware of the dangers of anything happening to my brother in the other car).

What do ye think?


----------



## Jimbobp (26 Feb 2009)

Ok, first of all you could invalidate you/your brothers policy by doing this. The companies will ask on a proposal form 'are you the main user/owner of the vehicle', if you put down yes to the vehicle that you are insuring for your brother, than you are falsifying information. Next it probably won't end up saving either one of you a lot of money. You will have to use your no claim bonus to insure your brother (note, if he has an accident it will be your bonus that will be deleted) but then you will have to reinsure your own car without a bonus so what you save on the swings you'll pay on the roundabouts. So basically its not worth doing, leave your brother pay his own insurance, apologise for selling him a high cc car and promising him cheap insurance and buy him an easter egg instead 


www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## mathepac (26 Feb 2009)

mosstown said:


> i am in the UK but insurance should be similar in Ireland...


No - there are  lots of differences, and not just in the premiums.


----------



## ivorystraws (26 Feb 2009)

Jimbobp said:


> Ok, first of all you could invalidate you/your brothers policy by doing this. The companies will ask on a proposal form 'are you the main user/owner of the vehicle', if you put down yes to the vehicle that you are insuring for your brother, than you are falsifying information. Next it probably won't end up saving either one of you a lot of money. You will have to use your no claim bonus to insure your brother (note, if he has an accident it will be your bonus that will be deleted) but then you will have to reinsure your own car without a bonus so what you save on the swings you'll pay on the roundabouts. So basically its not worth doing, leave your brother pay his own insurance, apologise for selling him a high cc car and promising him cheap insurance and buy him an easter egg instead
> 
> 
> www.powerinsurances.ie


 
Thanks for that. I agree with you with respect to the fact that if I put down that I am the main user/owner of the vehicle, that I will be providing falsifying information. Is that on all insurance forms? I don't suppose there's any way around that?

I do not disagree that it won't save money... if I take out a seperate policy, with some type of bonus protection, it'll be hundreds cheaper than what he pays... literally hundreds!

Anyway, it's probably not worth going ahead with so maybe shopping around is the next best alternative.

Thanks to everyone for all their help!


----------

